# frangipáni virág



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

Az lenne a kérdésem, hogy hallottatok-e a *frangipáni virág*ról vagy ismertek-e más elnevezését? 
A wikipédiában ezen a néven szerepel (bár hawaii rózsa néven is említik), de tekintve, hogy én csak a Frangepán családnévről hallottam eddig, gyanús, hogy ez a név is valami fordítási "lustaság" (?) terméke lehet. (Bár érthető lenne, mert nálunk nem honos/ismert növényről van szó.)

Köszi a segítséget.


----------



## Olivier0

A wikipédiacikk német megfelelője (bal oldalon "Más nyelveken") Frangipani, ez lehet az alapja a magyar "fordításnak" hagyományos magyar név hiányában.
A francia cikk szerint _Frangipani_ olasz családnév (kb. "kenyértörő") és valaki ilyen nevű olasz nemes a 16. században parfümkészítésre használta a növényt, így lett _frangipanier_ a neve franciául, és a német és magyar névnek is az lehet az eredete.
-- Olivier


----------



## Zsanna

Ez nagyon érdekes volt. Majd mindjárt utánanézek ennek az olasz mesternek akkor. Nem is tudtam, hogy franciául is létezik ez az alak.
Köszi szépen!

P.S. Most látom, hogy a virágot Charles Plumier botanikus nevezte el így, de azért a következő magyarázatot is találtam hozzá:
"Virágai különös illatot árasztanak, ezt az illatot Frangipáni olasz mesternek sikerült előállítani ezért a növényt frangipani fának nevezik. De volt egy Frangipáni nevű utazó is, aki Kolombusz korában hajózott a Karib tenger szigetei között. Kapcsolatba hozható az elnevezés a francia Frangipani márkival, akiről az illatosított kesztyűket Frangipani- kesztyűknek nevezik. "


----------

